# Minecraft Server Crashing after updating system and jail to 12.0-RELEASE-p2



## MotorBoater12 (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this or not but after close to 8 hours trying to determine what is causing this crash report.  I am about to give up.  Anyone have any experience with this?

---- Minecraft Crash Report ----

```
// This is a token for 1 free hug. Redeem at your nearest Mojangsta: [[S]HUG[/S]]

Time: 2/2/19 9:14 PM
Description: Watching Server

java.lang.Error
        at sun.misc.Unsafe.park(Native Method)
        at java.util.concurrent.locks.LockSupport.park(LockSupport.java:175)
        at java.util.concurrent.CompletableFuture$Signaller.block(CompletableFuture.java:1693)
        at java.util.concurrent.ForkJoinPool.managedBlock(ForkJoinPool.java:3323)
        at java.util.concurrent.CompletableFuture.waitingGet(CompletableFuture.java:1729)
        at java.util.concurrent.CompletableFuture.join(CompletableFuture.java:1934)
        at tc.a(SourceFile:122)
        at axy.c(SourceFile:248)
        at ayl.<init>(SourceFile:44)
        at aiw.a(SourceFile:150)
        at aiw.a(SourceFile:161)
        at ajp.dG(SourceFile:94)
        at ago.e(SourceFile:73)
        at agu.a(SourceFile:129)
        at afb.cM(SourceFile:630)
        at afa.k(SourceFile:1968)
        at afb.k(SourceFile:495)
        at ajn.k(SourceFile:152)
        at afa.R_(SourceFile:1819)
        at afb.R_(SourceFile:279)
        at ajp.R_(SourceFile:73)
        at axy.a(SourceFile:1243)
        at td.a(SourceFile:575)
        at axy.g(SourceFile:1218)
        at axy.o_(SourceFile:1100)
        at td.o_(SourceFile:491)
        at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.b(SourceFile:755)
        at so.b(SourceFile:360)
        at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.a(SourceFile:681)
        at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.run(SourceFile:584)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748)


A detailed walkthrough of the error, its code path and all known details is as follows:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- Head --
Thread: Server Watchdog
Stacktrace:
        at sun.misc.Unsafe.park(Native Method)
        at java.util.concurrent.locks.LockSupport.park(LockSupport.java:175)
        at java.util.concurrent.CompletableFuture$Signaller.block(CompletableFuture.java:1693)
        at java.util.concurrent.ForkJoinPool.managedBlock(ForkJoinPool.java:3323)
        at java.util.concurrent.CompletableFuture.waitingGet(CompletableFuture.java:1729)
        at java.util.concurrent.CompletableFuture.join(CompletableFuture.java:1934)
        at tc.a(SourceFile:122)
        at axy.c(SourceFile:248)
        at ayl.<init>(SourceFile:44)
        at aiw.a(SourceFile:150)
        at aiw.a(SourceFile:161)
        at ajp.dG(SourceFile:94)
        at ago.e(SourceFile:73)
        at agu.a(SourceFile:129)
        at afb.cM(SourceFile:630)
        at afa.k(SourceFile:1968)
        at afb.k(SourceFile:495)
        at ajn.k(SourceFile:152)
        at afa.R_(SourceFile:1819)
        at afb.R_(SourceFile:279)
        at ajp.R_(SourceFile:73)
        at axy.a(SourceFile:1243)
        at td.a(SourceFile:575)
        at axy.g(SourceFile:1218)
        at axy.o_(SourceFile:1100)
        at td.o_(SourceFile:491)
        at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.b(SourceFile:755)
        at so.b(SourceFile:360)
        at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.a(SourceFile:681)

-- Thread Dump --
Details:
        Threads: "WorldGen-Worker-1" Id=31 RUNNABLE
        at java.util.zip.Inflater.inflateBytes(Native Method)
        at java.util.zip.Inflater.inflate(Inflater.java:259)
        -  locked java.util.zip.ZStreamRef@6984b925
        at java.util.zip.InflaterInputStream.read(InflaterInputStream.java:152)
        at java.io.BufferedInputStream.fill(BufferedInputStream.java:246)
        at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:286)
        at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:345)
        -  locked java.io.BufferedInputStream@67435a65
        at java.io.DataInputStream.readFully(DataInputStream.java:195)
        at java.io.DataInputStream.readFully(DataInputStream.java:169)
        ...


"WorldGen-Scheduler-1" Id=30 WAITING on java.util.concurrent.locks.AbstractQueuedSynchronizer$ConditionObject@267e505e
        at sun.misc.Unsafe.park(Native Method)
        -  waiting on java.util.concurrent.locks.AbstractQueuedSynchronizer$ConditionObject@267e505e
        at java.util.concurrent.locks.LockSupport.park(LockSupport.java:175)
        at java.util.concurrent.locks.AbstractQueuedSynchronizer$ConditionObject.await(AbstractQueuedSynchronizer.java:2039)
        at java.util.concurrent.LinkedBlockingQueue.take(LinkedBlockingQueue.java:442)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.getTask(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1074)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1134)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:624)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748)


"File IO Thread" Id=29 TIMED_WAITING
        at java.lang.Thread.sleep(Native Method)
        at cdw.c(SourceFile:59)
        at cdw.run(SourceFile:35)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748)


"Netty Server IO #2" Id=25 RUNNABLE (in native)
        at sun.nio.ch.KQueueArrayWrapper.kevent0(Native Method)
        at sun.nio.ch.KQueueArrayWrapper.poll(KQueueArrayWrapper.java:198)
        at sun.nio.ch.KQueueSelectorImpl.doSelect(KQueueSelectorImpl.java:117)
        at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.lockAndDoSelect(SelectorImpl.java:86)
        -  locked io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySet@6aff8825
        -  locked java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableSet@1712776d
        -  locked sun.nio.ch.KQueueSelectorImpl@1279f1a0
        at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.select(SelectorImpl.java:97)
        at io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySetSelector.select(SelectedSelectionKeySetSelector.java:62)
        at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.select(NioEventLoop.java:756)
        at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.run(NioEventLoop.java:411)
        ...


"Netty Server IO #1" Id=24 RUNNABLE
        at sun.nio.ch.KQueueArrayWrapper.kevent0(Native Method)
        at sun.nio.ch.KQueueArrayWrapper.poll(KQueueArrayWrapper.java:198)
        at sun.nio.ch.KQueueSelectorImpl.doSelect(KQueueSelectorImpl.java:117)
        at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.lockAndDoSelect(SelectorImpl.java:86)
        -  locked io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySet@4651af11
        -  locked java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableSet@50f9a95e
        -  locked sun.nio.ch.KQueueSelectorImpl@54540533
        at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.select(SelectorImpl.java:97)
        at io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySetSelector.select(SelectedSelectionKeySetSelector.java:62)
        at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.select(NioEventLoop.java:756)
        at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.run(NioEventLoop.java:411)
        ...


"Server Watchdog" Id=23 RUNNABLE
        at sun.management.ThreadImpl.dumpThreads0(Native Method)
        at sun.management.ThreadImpl.dumpAllThreads(ThreadImpl.java:454)
        at sp.run(SourceFile:45)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748)


"Netty Server IO #0" Id=22 RUNNABLE (in native)
        at sun.nio.ch.KQueueArrayWrapper.kevent0(Native Method)
        at sun.nio.ch.KQueueArrayWrapper.poll(KQueueArrayWrapper.java:198)
        at sun.nio.ch.KQueueSelectorImpl.doSelect(KQueueSelectorImpl.java:117)
        at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.lockAndDoSelect(SelectorImpl.java:86)
        -  locked io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySet@97d1ae8
        -  locked java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableSet@421f15f1
        -  locked sun.nio.ch.KQueueSelectorImpl@5fb1f7b5
        at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.select(SelectorImpl.java:97)
        at io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySetSelector.select(SelectedSelectionKeySetSelector.java:62)
        at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.select(NioEventLoop.java:756)
        at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.run(NioEventLoop.java:411)
        ...


"ObjectCleanerThread" Id=21 TIMED_WAITING on java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue$Lock@2bb81ced
        at java.lang.Object.wait(Native Method)
        -  waiting on java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue$Lock@2bb81ced
        at java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue.remove(ReferenceQueue.java:144)
        at io.netty.util.internal.ObjectCleaner$1.run(ObjectCleaner.java:54)
        at io.netty.util.concurrent.FastThreadLocalRunnable.run(FastThreadLocalRunnable.java:30)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748)


"Server console handler" Id=20 RUNNABLE (in native)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.readBytes(Native Method)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.read(FileInputStream.java:255)
        at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:284)
        at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:345)
        -  locked java.io.BufferedInputStream@4af3e928
        at sun.nio.cs.StreamDecoder.readBytes(StreamDecoder.java:284)
        at sun.nio.cs.StreamDecoder.implRead(StreamDecoder.java:326)
        at sun.nio.cs.StreamDecoder.read(StreamDecoder.java:178)
        -  locked java.io.InputStreamReader@70f9dd1a
        at java.io.InputStreamReader.read(InputStreamReader.java:184)
        ...


"DestroyJavaVM" Id=19 RUNNABLE


"Server thread" Id=17 WAITING on java.util.concurrent.CompletableFuture$Signaller@202580ef
        at sun.misc.Unsafe.park(Native Method)
        -  waiting on java.util.concurrent.CompletableFuture$Signaller@202580ef
        at java.util.concurrent.locks.LockSupport.park(LockSupport.java:175)
        at java.util.concurrent.CompletableFuture$Signaller.block(CompletableFuture.java:1693)
        at java.util.concurrent.ForkJoinPool.managedBlock(ForkJoinPool.java:3323)
        at java.util.concurrent.CompletableFuture.waitingGet(CompletableFuture.java:1729)
        at java.util.concurrent.CompletableFuture.join(CompletableFuture.java:1934)
        at tc.a(SourceFile:122)
        at axy.c(SourceFile:248)
        ...


"Server Infinisleeper" Id=16 TIMED_WAITING
        at java.lang.Thread.sleep(Native Method)
        at so$1.run(SourceFile:94)


"Snooper Timer" Id=15 WAITING on java.util.TaskQueue@4b91bf72
        at java.lang.Object.wait(Native Method)
        -  waiting on java.util.TaskQueue@4b91bf72
        at java.lang.Object.wait(Object.java:502)
        at java.util.TimerThread.mainLoop(Timer.java:526)
        at java.util.TimerThread.run(Timer.java:505)


"Signal Dispatcher" Id=4 RUNNABLE


"Finalizer" Id=3 WAITING on java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue$Lock@1e7ea581
        at java.lang.Object.wait(Native Method)
        -  waiting on java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue$Lock@1e7ea581
        at java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue.remove(ReferenceQueue.java:144)
        at java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue.remove(ReferenceQueue.java:165)
        at java.lang.ref.Finalizer$FinalizerThread.run(Finalizer.java:216)


"Reference Handler" Id=2 WAITING on java.lang.ref.Reference$Lock@20d1ba59
        at java.lang.Object.wait(Native Method)
        -  waiting on java.lang.ref.Reference$Lock@20d1ba59
        at java.lang.Object.wait(Object.java:502)
        at java.lang.ref.Reference.tryHandlePending(Reference.java:191)
        at java.lang.ref.Reference$ReferenceHandler.run(Reference.java:153)



Stacktrace:
        at sp.run(SourceFile:61)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748)
```


----------



## catpasswd (Feb 5, 2019)

I've been struggling with the same issue for a week, but in my case the server is in a FreeNAS jail (11.2-RELEASE-p8)
I moved my server from a bare-metal FreeBSD server on which it had been running for months without issue. Running it jailed seems to be the problem. So try without jailing it.
I made a reddit post about the issue, but not getting anything helpful.


----------



## MotorBoater12 (Feb 5, 2019)

Currently we are testing but it appears to be something to do with openjdk-8.192.X.X.  One jail was downgraded last night to openjdk8-8.181.13 and appears to have ran all night without any issues.  More testing this evening and I will post back with results.  I would recommend trying to downgrade openjdk to something before 8.192 and see if the problem persists.


----------



## catpasswd (Feb 6, 2019)

I've tried with Oracle's JRE 10 and OpenJDK8. Different issues, but still would not run. I'm suspecting there's some interaction with the iocage network code that java just doesn't like.


----------



## catpasswd (Feb 6, 2019)

Oh, my solution as of now is an Alpine linux VM running on the same FreeNAS machine. Seems to be pretty stable.


----------



## KernelPanic (Feb 10, 2019)

I've run into the same stability issue with Minecraft 1.13.2 on my FreeBSD server running 11.2-RELEASE-p8.

So I've tried the following: 
pkg keeps a lot of stuff in /var/cache/pkg. I found a couple of old openjdk8 distros in there. I even went to pkg.freebsd.org and downloaded an openjdk8 package release. That got me about three different package versions:
openjdk8-8.144.1.txz
openjdk8-8.162.12_2.txz
openjdk8-8.181.13.txz

I tried each one by doing the following:
pkg delete openjdk
pkg install openjdk8-<version>.txz
cd /usr/ports/games/minecraft-server
make install clean

I had to reinstall minecraft each time because the pkg delete statement would take out both openjdk and its minecraft dependency.

Unfortunately, all of them will lag/watchdog timeout shortly after anyone joins the server. So I guess I don't have the same problem as everyone else.


----------

